# wooo go pramuk



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 17, 2006)

just thought id like  to tell you all pramuk (my fave muay thai fighter) just won the k-1 championship!  

artyon: 

if you dont know who he is just look him up on google it has loads about him


chris


----------



## Zaii (Aug 17, 2006)

Why exactly does Buakaw tickle your fancy?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 18, 2006)

hes a good fighter


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 19, 2006)

Buakaw beat Sato for the title right? That was a great fight. I love how Buakaw changed his style to fight a taller opponent. That teep kwaa/left hook was devastating. I saw him use it a few times in the first round, and landed it everytime. I think Sato's corner was expecting Buakaw to fight much differently than he did.

Buakaw is definitely one of my favorites as well. His speed and timing is amazing. Buakaw kicks faster than alot of his K-1 competition can punch.  I think he just may be the next Apidet.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 19, 2006)

wow, now i really want to see that fight. Anyone got a link to the final with Sato? I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 19, 2006)

i havent got one but if you go on www.video.google.com  and search for muay thai theres a bid called "pramuk showing off" and its a colectoin of fight scenes from k-1


hope i helped 


chris


----------



## Zaii (Aug 19, 2006)

The www.k-1fans.com forum has pretty much most any fight you'd want to get a hold of.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 20, 2006)

whoa, kickass site, thanks man!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 21, 2006)

@Giorgio - here is a link in case you had trouble fining it... and for those whom may be inquiring about the fight themselves. 




@Chris_muaythai - you taking my signature there buddy? hehe.


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2006)

I like pramuk he's an amazing fighter he's really worked on his hands since the 2005 max, I was shocked to see hit put people down with punches.
I would have like to see him fight a freash Andy Souwer next time round, Looking at Souwers face im shocked he was allowed to fight.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 25, 2006)

True... I notice that too. Buakaw really sharpened his hands. What style is Andy Souwer by the way? His kicks (along with his pants) look like Savate.


----------



## Odin (Aug 25, 2006)

Thunder Foot said:
			
		

> True... I notice that too. Buakaw really sharpened his hands. What style is Andy Souwer by the way? His kicks (along with his pants) look like Savate.


 
I heard it was chutebox..Im not to sure about that though.
Souwer is really good for his age though i think he just turned 23.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 25, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> I heard it was chutebox..Im not to sure about that though.
> Souwer is really good for his age though i think he just turned 23.


You mean the Wanderlei Silva and Shogun camp? Hmm... I'll have to look into that, because the Chute boxe guys look alot more Muay in my opinion. But yeah, Souwer is only 23? I know Baukaw is 24...


----------



## Zaii (Aug 25, 2006)

Souwer is 26, and he's a shoot boxer.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks... I looked him up. The spelling of "shoot" is what threw me off. Interesting style though.


----------



## Drag'n (Sep 6, 2006)

Just saw a mini docu on Buakaws training.
He starts with a 10km run at 5:30am, and continues with heavy bag, pad work, sparring, and strength training till 10:30.
Starts again at 3:30 and does the same kinda thing till 8:30.
Thats 10 hrs a day!!!!
Do that for 10 years and you'll be  an awesome fighter too.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 6, 2006)

Drag'n said:


> Just saw a mini docu on Buakaws training.
> He starts with a 10km run at 5:30am, and continues with heavy bag, pad work, sparring, and strength training till 10:30.
> Starts again at 3:30 and does the same kinda thing till 8:30.
> Thats 10 hrs a day!!!!
> Do that for 10 years and you'll be an awesome fighter too.


 
thats a lot of training ,  however if you like the sport that much its probably less bearable as it sounds , if i had the apropriate training equipments at home i could train for hours


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 6, 2006)

i mean more bearable lol


----------

